
Hassle-free TODO application development - ewittern
https://github.com/ErikWittern/TODOit
======
mfisher87
This is great. The only commit:

> final commit

> Erik Wittern committed 2 hours ago

If only there wasn't a typo in the readme:

> On top of that, _TODOis™_ uses native JavaScript, runs in the cloud, and
> loves big TODO data.

Time for a force push! :)

~~~
ewittern
Damn. The launch party was already in full swing when I hit the commit button,
and so I missed this mistake...

------
edko
I was the second person to star this repository ... when it wasn't yet cool
and trendy.

------
ewittern
Author here. If you have any questions, please go ahead and ask them either
here or by filing issues.

------
JoeSloth
Awesome.. Needs a few //TODO comments in the source

~~~
ewittern
In theory I agree, but TODOit is perfect, unfortunately.

